# Auto-Sleeper curtains



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Just got a new to me Auto-sleeper executive 2000 and her to be obeyed wants to freshen up the curtains. Has anyone got any tips at doing what looks a very fiddly job removing them for washin. Also posted in technical by mistake.
Thank you


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Ours is a 2000, and a couple of years ago we found we had a leak through the large side windows and it stained the curtains. We ended up having the whole thing sorted at A-S under warranty and they fitted new curtains, problem resolved.

A-S informed us the quickest way to get the side curtains out from outside the van !!!
Think this would apply also to the back curtains.

The front (cab) curtains are a little bit easier, the track will snap out of its brackets, you can sort the curtains and then replace.

The curtain hangers are small and fiddley and one of the ASOC members did a bit of research and she found that a larger version of the hanger would fit and easier to work with

nb: edit 10/8- The Curtain Hangers are made by Gliss


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

*Autosleeper curtains*

 Thanks for the info dodger148 have done the front ones but will leave the rest for winter when more time.
Regards


----------

